# Jumping



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi All. Today My wife and I had a conversation about Radar jumping up when he sees either of us. I told my Wife that I thought we shouldn't let him do it. She says she won't stop him from doing it to her and that it's all part of having a puppy. She seems to think that the training is too much and these are all rules that I have put in place but I say that theses are training methods used to protect visitors when they visit. I don't want Radar knocking a little kid down when he's full grown eventhough he'll be pretty small still. I told her that I want him to remain sitting for a few seconds before I pet him. She said he should be able to jump up and that I'm depriving him of having fun and being a puppy. Do other Hav owners break some of the rules and give their Hav a little freedom sometimes?

Derek


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Derek. One of the most important things to teach your puppy is to sit when greeting people. Once he is sitting , you can "release" ( say OK or hugs etc )him when you are ready for hugs and kisses. By varying the length of time before you release him you can eventually control how he greets strangers. If your wife wants a short release that's fine, but maybe strangers would like a longer ( maybe infinite) time before releasing him. The important thing though is that he doesn't greet you until released.

David


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah try explaining that to My Wife. She said she will let him jump on her but that we can limit the jumping when guests come over. I told her that was just going to confuse him but she wouldn't hear it....:frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I hope you are able to convince your wife. We allowed ours to do it, and now it is taking taking a LOT longer for them to learn the manners. Puppies learn so quickly, and your will learn not to jump on you andd guests very quickly!! I do love to greet my guys and do allow them to jump a bit on me, but if they are very wild & excited, I just stand & wait till they calm down.
Good Luck
Laurie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah that can be a problem. Jim likes to get the pups all excited (jump and play) when we come home since he thinks they have missed us. Well he learned his lesson when my maltese started pulling a freak out behavior when we left the house. She started jumping up and bitting at us when we were putting on our shoes to leave. Not so cute anymore that she has seperation anxiety.

I would just start with when you let him out of the crate or back into the house and it is obvious he wants some affection. Use the sit command. Don't pet him when he jumps . They figure it out really quickly. Maybe your wife will get jealous with how Radar acts to you!

Amanda


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I'll give that a try. Hopefully he reacts more positively to me with the behaviour than her.

Derek


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Off topic for a minute. David, how is your puppy, is it almost time for you to get him/her?

:focus: Even though Havs are on the small size, manners are still important. Your wife my change her mind when she is in shorts and gets scratched by those sharp little nails all down her legs from Radar jumping up.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree with David. Teach puppy to sit first, and then you can have the enthusiastic greeting. This is hard for a young dog, but they can and do learn it. Dusty can hardly contain her enthusiasm to greet her favorite people, but when she knows they won't greet her until she sits, she does sit and wait. She will always try the sit when jumping isn't working.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It's sure a lot easier to train a puppy now than to wait until after bad behaviors are established. It's going to be rough going though if you can't both agree on training techniques. Too many dogs end up in shelters because the owners don't put out the energy to train them when they're young and cute. Then later when the cuteness wears off, the excited barking, jumping up, peeing and destruction isn't funny anymore. I think you're on the right track Derek. Once the puppy stage wears off you will be happier with a well mannered dog. He will be a joy to you and others. Try and help her to understand, this cute puppy stage is a very short time. **Maybe buy her some white pants? when the puppy jumps up with muddy paws...she'll see it's not so cute? :evil:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I hear ya. Radar went pee on the Ottoman tonight. My Wife was doing the dishes tonight and well, she had him on the chair and he's still too small to get down so he couldn't hold it and went pee... She clearly was not paying attention to him which I have a feeling she does quite a bit. She also gives him to much freedom in the apartment as well when I'm not around. She'll have everything open when I get up on Saturday Nights to go to my Night Shift. Radar has full run of the living room kitchen and dining room which makes is easier to go pee wherver he wants. The ex-pen is wide open. I have the feeling she doesn't care sometimes to train him the way he's supposes to be trained. She tells me all the time I get too anal with the training methods I read and that I shoudn't be doing everything. I am a bit of a perfectionist and I think if you can't do it right than don't do it at all. No Half-Assed effort has evern been any good. She wants him to have fun more than learn. A cute little puppy rather than a little one to train properly. It drives me nuts sometimes. He already went pee on the bed because she had hime up there too early and he couldn't get down. She would sleep with him every night if she could in the bed. She keeps him in there in the mornings between 6-7 a.m. when I get up fpr work. He'll be sitting there when I get out of the washroom. I'm just wating for him to pee again on the bed (my side again) and then maybe she'll get the picture....:focus: 

Sorry for the ranting but I just get so mad sometimes at the lack of dilligence on her part. I don't feel that the same effort is put forward sometimes. I have been teaching Radar to sit before I give him a toy as well to curb his need to jump all the time. He forgets sometimes but I'm there to get him back on track. Slowly but surely. I've been keeping the training sessions short and strict.

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Derek...

Your wife is going to have to help you more and keep a VERY close eye on Radar until he knows the rules of the house.

Yes, puppies are cute but you can't let them just do whatever they want and pee wherever they want. Consistency in training is crucial!!! I guarantee, your wife will get SICK of cleaning up pee around the house in 6 months and it will be SO much harder to train him when he's older.

I'm really quite shocked that she would've let an accident on the furniture happen twice, once is plausible....twice is being careless. He will be able to jump up there on his own in a few months and heaven forbid he might think that is where he goes "pee" at 

I would just keep reiterating to your wife to be vigilent about potty training.

I basically kept my eyes on Gucci 24/7 for about 2-3 days and she basically knew where she was to potty by then. Really, a few days is not that much of a commitment. I still watch her and watch for her "signal" to go out (we are transitioning from pads to outdoors) but its nowhere as near demanding as the first week I got her. I'm sort of "in tune" with when/how often she needs to go.

Maybe, to simplify things for your wife, she can feed and water on a schedule? Or watch for Radar to drink water and take him out in about 15-30 minutes (depending on Radar's habits) and just keep the water and Radar within eyesight so she knows when to take him out.

I know this is bound to be frustrating for you, I'm Gucci's "main trainer", but when I leave her with other family members....I expect them to keep up with my training regiment and continue to reinforce the rules.

Good luck! And no, you aren't being to anal! Laying the rules down immediately and consistently is not only good for the family, and furniture.....its GOOD for the dog!

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reply and the confidence. Well Radar went the first time on the bed and my Wife had admitted it was her fault. Last night she didn't admit it was her fault. "I Cleaned it Up" and applied the Nature's Miracle onto the Ottoman. She says to me "I only went into the Kitchen a couple of minutes ago". I felt like getting the rolled up peice of paper and hitting a Home run with her head....:frusty: Well we haven't really had as many accidents as you might think. Radar hasn't had an accident when I've been with him and he's done very well with the Litter Box. My Wife knows about the potty training methods and she follows them and lets me know when Radar's done well when I get home from work. She knows what she's doing but sometimes she gets complacent and as much as I hate it she does do what is necessary to train him properly. If only I could get her to make him sit before she pets him when he likes to jump up on her.

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad to hear most days are going well! 

There is hope with the jumping too. In fact, last night we had a neighbor come over and Gucci acted like a perfect lil' lady and didn't jump or bark!  yayyee!

Even though, I do let her greet me a little more loving than I do guests. She is "getting it"....that she can't jump on people. She really doesn't even jump on me anymore...I've been paying more attention to how she acts since you posted this thread (thanks), she just sort of does this "circling" and tail wagging thing with kisses that is so cute. :biggrin1: 

Kara


----------

